
Humans may have accidentally created a radiation shield around earth - gattilorenz
http://hackaday.com/2017/05/21/humans-may-have-accidentally-created-a-radiation-shield-around-earth/
======
dyukqu
The recent thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14366819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14366819)

------
gruez
Link should be changed to original:
[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2017/nasas-van-allen-
pr...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2017/nasas-van-allen-probes-spot-
man-made-barrier-shrouding-earth).

------
jelly
The youtube video seemed very hand-wavey, I found the paper that the NASA link
refers to on arxiv:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03390](https://arxiv.org/abs/1611.03390)

I think the relevant part starts at section 8.3, page 48, but it's quite dense
so I wasn't able to glean much more from it!

------
amelius
The field seems directional. What will this shield do to radiation coming from
larger angles of inclination? Is it unsafer to live near the polar circles?

